# NGD - Paul Reed Smith SE Angelus Acoustic/Electric



## themike (Dec 1, 2012)

So this arrived the other night and I must say I am completely blown away with it! I don't think I've ever heard a sub 1k guitar sound this loud and full before. The project and resonance literally shocked me. All the woods look fabulous and feel GREAT. I piezo unit is actually really good and I'm glad Paul redesigned it from the original one but it rocks. The tuner is great and very easy to use. The mahogany on the back is so golden and beautiful. I also have to snap a photo of it, but the case is the best acoustic case Ive ever owned. I cant believe its included with the guitar as its down right perfect.

As far as transactions, I got it through Sweetwater because I have a line of credit with them and they were fabulous to deal with. They emailed me when it was in and shipped it right away - double boxed and with a bag of candy! hahha


----------



## Watty (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats! If I ever buy another acoustic, my eye's on one of these.


----------



## themike (Dec 1, 2012)

Watty said:


> Congrats! If I ever buy another acoustic, my eye's on one of these.



Thanks! I can't speak highly enough about them. I literally cant understand how these are this loud and resonant - the notes ring loudly for days. I was showing someone that and I literally strummed the guitar, put it on the stand and watched it continue to resonant for the longest time.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 2, 2012)

Pics of the case?


----------



## themike (Dec 2, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Pics of the case?



Im on the road right now so the best I can do is show you the photos of the case Sweetwater emailed to me!






Its so sturdy and has the best padded handle Ive ever felt! haha


----------



## Lirtle (Dec 2, 2012)

I played one of these last week and was blown away. Serious bang for your buck.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 2, 2012)

These are the ones right under $1K right? I'd love to give one a spin, need to see if any dealers locally are expecting them soon!


----------



## darkinners (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow the rosewood fingerboard looks REAAALLLLY nice! 
the color and the stripe is awesome . not often to see on a Korean made guitars.


----------



## themike (Dec 3, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> These are the ones right under $1K right? I'd love to give one a spin, need to see if any dealers locally are expecting them soon!




Yup - they are. You can get them without electronics for like 6 and change! Pretty unreal


----------



## FMG (Dec 4, 2012)

Fantastic guitar, congrats! I very nearly bought this, at one point. But was discouraged by the nut width (I have big hands and prefer larger nut widths). If PRS did a model with a greater nut width, I would buy in a heartbeat!!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Dec 4, 2012)

I was also looking at these as a possible future acoustic purchase, the specs are ridiculously good. All solid woods, ebony/rosewood boards. Very impressive, HNGD!


----------



## J7string (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice! I have a Seagull Artist Series Mosaic, and I love the guitar in and out. But if I ever need another acoustic, this one is definitely on my radar.


----------



## themike (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks guys - I seriously can't speak highly enough about it. Its the loudest, sharpest sounding acoustic I've ever owned. I'm sure impressed with it


----------



## Volteau (Dec 5, 2012)

Shit. I want one so bad. I love my Larrivee but that... damn.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 5, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Thanks guys - I seriously can't speak highly enough about it. Its the loudest, sharpest sounding acoustic I've ever owned. I'm sure impressed with it



It sounds amazing, found this on SE's page about it:

PRS SE Angelus - Todd Bauchspies "Atlantic Mast" - YouTube

/Edit...trying to fix the video to embed, but for some reason, I can't get it to work like it usually does


----------



## themike (Dec 5, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> It sounds amazing, found this on SE's page about it:
> 
> PRS SE Angelus - Todd Bauchspies "Atlantic Mast" - YouTube
> 
> /Edit...trying to fix the video to embed, but for some reason, I can't get it to work like it usually does


 

Great sounding video


----------



## Thyrif (Dec 5, 2012)

Man, I wish I had the cash to spring on one of these! Alas I need another 7-string first.. (first world guitarist problems ey)

Did anyone compare the standard to the custom? (mahogany back/rosewood board vs rosewood back/ebony board) Quite interested in that. The standard with electronics is 900 EUR here, custom 1000 EUR.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 5, 2012)

Oy that es radiates beauty!


----------



## fps (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone got comments on the electronics? Looking at a Taylor 314 and wondering if this might offer something similar for a lower price.


----------



## themike (Dec 10, 2012)

fps said:


> Anyone got comments on the electronics? Looking at a Taylor 314 and wondering if this might offer something similar for a lower price.


 
Love them - the reason these were originally delayed was because Paul wasn't 100% happy with the electronics so after announcing the model, they pushed back the release date and redesigned the whole thing. I think it sounds fabulous, has very easy but nice controls as well as a tuner thats spot on!

If you want I can try and record a quick clip for you but I am not much of an acoustic player so you may only get the main riff from "Don't Fear The Reaper"


----------



## fps (Dec 10, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Love them - the reason these were originally delayed was because Paul wasn't 100% happy with the electronics so after announcing the model, they pushed back the release date and redesigned the whole thing. I think it sounds fabulous, has very easy but nice controls as well as a tuner thats spot on!
> 
> If you want I can try and record a quick clip for you but I am not much of an acoustic player so you may only get the main riff from "Don't Fear The Reaper"



I love that riff!


----------



## asher (Dec 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm sold on what I want to replace my Fender Dao Wood with.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 2, 2013)

wow!
new GAS!


----------



## Glosni (Jan 16, 2013)

I also got one and it really is a joy to play on this thing. I am probably going to lower the action a bit, but that's just me. The sound really is the highlight, very open and you can just hear the entire instrument resonating.

Curious to know what strings you are using. I usually stick to D'addario EXP .12-.53, but on the PRS the regular, uncoated EJ16 seem to work better (for me).


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2013)

How would you compare this to the Taylor 200 series?


----------

